# lights use for reptile cage



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

hi guys just wondering if what kind of lightnings should be the best for iguana? and where to buy them cheaper? pls pm me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I go with mercury vapor bulbs.... Exo-Terra's Solar Glo's. The 160 watt ones are cheapest at Petsmart!! I believe they're $50.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't break them


----------

